# Britney loses the kiddos!!



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

DAAAAYUUUMM!!
It's about time!!!!


from Perezhilton.com

*K-Fed*’s plan worked!
Mark Vincent Kaplan, Federline’s attorney, paid a visit to Los Angeles Superior Court Monday morning to discuss *Britney Spears* driving illegally - without a valid drivers license - while her children were in the car with her this past weekend.
As a result, a Los Angeles judge on Monday took away Spears’ custody rights and ordered to turn over her boys to Federline by Wednesday, _OK!_ magazine was the first to report.
They will remain with him until further notice.
Until now, Britney and Kevin have had 50/50 joint custody. Now, Federline will have 100% physical custody.
The ruling says:
“Respondent’s oral motion pursuant to section 214FC is granted and the matter proceeds as a closed hearing.  The court and all parties present confer on the record that the court makes its order as fully reflected in the notes of the official court reporter. The court’s  prior order including the orders made on September 28, 2007 remain in full force and effect with the following modification: Respondent is to retain physical custody of the minor children on Wednesday October  3rd, 2007 at 12 PM until further order of the Court. Repondent’s ex- parte application is noticed for October 3, 2007 at 1:30 PM in  Department 88.”
Did she fail one of her court-ordered random drug tests???? Did she not go to her court-ordered parenting classes????
Wow. Wow. Wow.
How will Britney respond to this????
Her family needs to stage an intervention right now!
We’re not kidding when we say they should place her on suicide watch!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that is the best thing right now, for them to be with Kevin and for Brit to get herself healed so that she can be a mother again - let alone be there for herself. Intervention is a must on her family's part, now more then ever.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 1, 2007)

long time coming. 
They're not any better off with him though.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like the kiddos are going to need "Big Brothers and Big Sisters" as some positive role models


----------



## lipshock (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They're not any better off with him though._

 

I agree 100%.

They both are not fit parents, imo.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_long time coming. 
They're not any better off with him though._

 
I don't necessarily agree. With him they have access to grandparents.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_I don't necessarily agree. With him they have access to grandparents._

 
I agree.  Kevin may be the lesser of two evils but at least he acts like he has some sense.  He may be shady and an opportunist but I think the kids will have more support from the extended family being in his custody.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_I don't necessarily agree. With him they have access to grandparents._

 
IIRC she reconciled (sort of) with her mother recently. Lynne was at least at Britney's house. *shrug*


And, given Lynne's abysmal failure with raising Britney, it's highly unlikely she'd exert any positive influence on the boys.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 1, 2007)

i feel SO bad for those kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I guess k fed is better but seriously, i don't think either of them no what to do/care.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 1, 2007)

I think they should be in the g.parents care personally. That K-Fed guy seems to have used the kids for financial reasons first and foremost - all the reports that he only wanted them for the child support (though taken w/ a pinch of salt - gossip mags after all). I think the whole family needs therapy, the kids dont seem to have a healthy, stable environment and i'd be surprised if they come out of this without any issues - children pick up on emotions/tension so much more than adults.
Its a shame no one stepped in before it got to this stage.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 1, 2007)

I think this maybe be a good thing for her, she's clearly in no fit state to responsibly mother two toddlers...maybe it'll take the pressure of her. I mainly feel sorry for her, poor lady..


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_long time coming. 
They're not any better off with him though._

 
I totally agree.  He parties just as much as she does!


----------



## Jade (Oct 1, 2007)

Neither of them deserve those kids.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 1, 2007)

i wouldnt be surprise if they found k-fag stinkin on the side of the road.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 1, 2007)

That was inevitable...for sure the first thing i thought was she's gonna do something crazy like commit suicide.

This is why young kids should not become so succesful and famous so early!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I disagree with you guys. I don't think Kevin is as bad as everyone is making him out to be. Yeah he seems like a dummy and maybe his personality isn't the greatest, but I think he's grown and matured as a father. The only time I've seen him partying in a gossip magazine was for his birthday. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think he deserves a chance, because those are his kids too. Everyone is always so quick to want kids with their mom, but look at what happened to Britney. Who woulda thought when they first got married and had a baby that she would end up going crazy? 

I don't think Britney's family will have an intervention for her. They don't seem to know how to go about things. I wouldn't be surprised if Britney did something extremely drastic next. Or maybe she will be glad that she doesn't have her kids to worry about constantly...because from what I hear, she never seemed to be too focused on them in the first place. I see more ridiculous behavior from Britney--partying, drinking, drugs, and strange behavior. I don't think it'll stop until something really bad happens.


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like a lose-lose situation to me.

Yeah Kevin Federline may be a good father but he's also using his kids with Britney to get some money off of her. tsk tsk


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the whole thing is just plain sad. Britney seems to really need to help herself before she can help anyone else, and even though k-fed may not be perfect he is a source of stability (somewhat) for the kiddies right now - which is exactly what they need. I hope she gets on her feet and gets herself together, though sometimes rulings like this have a way of backfiring.....


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

What ticks me off is the fact there are respectable adults desperately trying to have kids and this woman is acting totally irresponsible.  She has two beautiful boys that need responsible parents.  

I am tired of the feel sorry for her stories.  Also, I don't like people blaming everyone, but her.

 People from Louisiana are sick of hearing  - "It's, because she is from the South".  Some of the best musicians and singers came from the South.  Even if they were on drugs, they still performed. 

Almost all of these problems were brought on by her personal choices.

She was raised in a church, so she was taught morality.  

She isn't handicapped physically.

Personally, I think this woman is a self absorbed sociopath.  There are pictures of her smiling after giving her kids up on TMZ.com.  I have never and will never buy anything with this woman's name on it.  

She has acted in an despicable fashion - showing her crotch, butt, and breasts in public.  I never found that amusing.  

She should have been sited for indecent exposure, but she wasn't.  A man would have never gotten away with flashing his penis and butt around as much as she has her crotch and butt.

As far as mental illness, I have been around bipolar, major depression, and schizophrenia.  None of them acted like this 24/7.  She may have type of illness, but it's not totally to blame either.  There is a part of this woman that is totally selfish and is responsible for this behavior.  

A personality disorder is more likely - borderline or sociopathic.  But again, that's not totally to blame for this outrageous behavior.  She is getting something out of this.


----------



## Jade (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think she cares all that much. I just saw pics her from lst nigh, hours after she gave the kids over to Kevin, and she seems happy, full of smiles. I think she probably sees this an an opportunity to do more partying. She's such an idiot.


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

This is so sad, I don't know too much about this, but it seems they both care more about themselves than those boys.  In order to be a good parent the kids need to come first, kids need a lot of guidance.  Too many parents treat their kids like possessions or pets.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_What ticks me off is the fact there are respectable adults desperately trying to have kids and this woman is acting totally irresponsible.  She has two beautiful boys that need responsible parents._

 
 That's life though.  There are other mothers just as bad, actually worse, who are breeding like rabbits, and taking far worse care of their children than those two boys got.
 Quote:

  I am tired of the feel sorry for her stories.  Also, I don't like people blaming everyone, but her.

 People from Louisiana are sick of hearing  - "It's, because she is from the South".  Some of the best musicians and singers came from the South.  Even if they were on drugs, they still performed. 

Almost all of these problems were brought on by her personal choices.  
 
Elvis? No Show Jones? Johnny Cash? 
She was never taught by _anyone_ in her life how to be an adult. Not by _anyone_. It doesn't just magically happen  that one day you wake up and you're 21 and you're capable of making good decisions and doing right...Not if you don't have a solid foundation for making those decisions.
 Quote:

  She was raised in a church, so she was taught morality.  

She isn't handicapped physically.

Personally, I think this woman is a self absorbed sociopath.  There are pictures of her smiling after giving her kids up on TMZ.com.  I have never and will never buy anything with this woman's name on it.    
 
Does anyone know yet, the circumstances there? Perhaps it's a brave face? *shrug* 
Just because one is raised in a church (and I really question that) doesn't mean any of the lessons are absorbed. 
 Quote:

  She has acted in an despicable fashion - showing her crotch, butt, and breasts in public.  I never found that amusing.  

She should have been sited for indecent exposure, but she wasn't.  A man would have never gotten away with flashing his penis and butt around as much as she has her crotch and butt.  
 
Check the indecency laws in CA.
 Quote:

  As far as mental illness, I have been around bipolar, major depression, and schizophrenia.  None of them acted like this 24/7.  She may have type of illness, but it's not totally to blame either.  There is a part of this woman that is totally selfish and is responsible for this behavior.  

A personality disorder is more likely - borderline or sociopathic.  But again, that's not totally to blame for this outrageous behavior.  She is getting something out of this.  
 
Of course there is. She's never been taught cause and effect for her behaviour, she's never been taught empathetic understanding, she's always been on stage and hand her personality generated by whomever was handling her. Her mother, her manager, whatever.  
But if you've never been taught how to cook poke sallet, you don't even know what it is, and I hand it to you and demand a meal out of it, and give you no resources with which to learn, I just tell you to jump in and cook it, what's the likelihood we're about to have some serious food poisoning? 
Fairly high.
She's never been taught how to be an adult. She's never had that lesson handed to her. 
This is probably, in the long run, the best thing that's ever happened to her.

I'm not saying she's not ridiculous in her behaviour, but you said she's not handicapped, and you're right, she's not physically or mentally handicapped, but functionally? Oh yes.

And that, that is all Lynn Spears' fault.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 2, 2007)

I am still 100 percent convinced that this woman has severe post partum depression.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Seems like a lose-lose situation to me.

Yeah Kevin Federline may be a good father but he's also using his kids with Britney to get some money off of her. tsk tsk_

 
i agree about him useing his kids to get $$$$$$$$ from britney, its weird how he all of a suden becomes the better parent the minute britney files for a divorce, i dont think hes a better parent at all, because driveing your ex crazy and takeing the kids away from there mom just so you can get paid isnt being the better parent imo. wasnt his alimony getting cut off in nov or something like that? hmmm
i do think britney needs help, seems like she is majorly rebelling and just doesnt seem to give a f***, which is sad.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I don't think she cares all that much. I just saw pics her from lst nigh, hours after she gave the kids over to Kevin, and she seems happy, full of smiles. I think she probably sees this an an opportunity to do more partying. She's such an idiot._

 
i doubt very seriously that she doesnt care at all, unless she has a huge hole in her heart, im sure she was smileing on the outside and is dieing on the inside.. unless of course she isnt human, thats possible too


----------



## Jade (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i doubt very seriously that she doesnt care at all, unless she has a huge hole in her heart, im sure she was smileing on the outside and is dieing on the inside.. unless of course she isnt human, thats possible too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well all I know is if I lost my kids, I wouldn't go tanning dirctly after. She handed them off awfully quick to. She had till Tomorrow(Wed) to do it, but she chose to drop them off immediately. I would want to spend every last minute with my children if I was in that situation. She just seemed so eager to dump them off. Heres her just hours after the courts ruling
http://www.tmz.com/2007/10/01/smilin...sing-kids-wtf/

If that was me, I know I would be sad that I just lost my babies. I think for her, it gives her alot more free time to party.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with you, Jade.  

I will never believe that her mother is the sole reason for ALL of this.  I know of her family, dentist, and plastic surgeon.  Louisiana is a small place. Her family is catching Hell for her behavior.  Her dad is not like her at all.  

Her behavior is totally inappropriate on every level.  Her children are showing signs of distress and neglect.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with Ladybug, I think she has serious depression and possibly that she is self-medicating with drugs. That dance on the VMAs, the more I think about it, was like someone who is high on narcotics trying to push through the fog.

I hope she gets better. I feel bad for anyone who hasn't yet discovered the courage to deal with mental problems.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Britney has been spiraling out of control for so long that it's hard to say much about her mental state. I think she's very mentally off


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 3, 2007)

Jesus. I think the kids should go to Brit's parents or something. 

I miss the days when I used to think Federpoon was a horrible person and father, and now it's Britney. She's not 16 anymore, she needs to stop acting like it. If you didn't want kids, use birth control.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well all I know is if I lost my kids, I wouldn't go tanning dirctly after. She handed them off awfully quick to. She had till Tomorrow(Wed) to do it, but she chose to drop them off immediately. I would want to spend every last minute with my children if I was in that situation. She just seemed so eager to dump them off. Heres her just hours after the courts ruling
http://www.tmz.com/2007/10/01/smilin...sing-kids-wtf/

If that was me, I know I would be sad that I just lost my babies. I think for her, it gives her alot more free time to party._

 
ot.. but congrats on your pregnancy

idk what goes through that girls head, maybe she does have mental problems or if she is useing drugs she could be numb, but i doubt that she is walking around on cloud 9 and not haveing a care in the world.. i think she is haveing a mental break down


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that's what's kind of disturbing and fascinating at the same time. We're watching a person mentally breakdown.

She is accountable for her actions, but she doesn't appear to have had anything close to a normal childhood. I remember an interview where she admitted to having this crazy workout schedule. With that, touring, and everything else, she didn't have a real childhood. I do blame her parents, because someone should've sat down with Britney to tell her to live a normal life. Provide her some guidance, that she doesn't have to be the "Britney Spears" brand all the time.

I think she had the kids because she wanted to fill some kind of emptiness in her life. Unfortunately, she didn't realize that they wouldn't be enough.


----------



## MACattac (Oct 3, 2007)

Britney needs to give her kids up for adoption because she will be breeding them into the same kinda mess she's become.  Everyone says her mother should keep them but...HER mother raised BRITNEY!  K-Fed's starting to look more responsible everytime I hear Britney's name in the news!


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 3, 2007)

as much as k-fed likes partying
he was told to stop in order to get custordy and he did
that shows a bit of responsibility.


----------



## Janice (Oct 3, 2007)

The drama is complete, now her family (aunts, cousins) from Louisiana are talking to the press. The article, but the bag in the lower left hand corner is more interesting than the story.


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_The drama is complete, now her family (aunts, cousins) from Louisiana are talking to the press. The article, but the bag in the lower left hand corner is more interesting than the story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, good eye there Janice!  ;-)  lol


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2007)

haha i saw that pic before and thought the same thing!!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 4, 2007)

I clicked before finding out it was Mario's site. I feel all DIRTY inside.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACattac* 

 
_Britney needs to give her kids up for adoption because she will be breeding them into the same kinda mess she's become.  Everyone says her mother should keep them but...HER mother raised BRITNEY!  K-Fed's starting to look more responsible everytime I hear Britney's name in the news!_

 
Well, I think it's too late to put the boys up for adoption. I'd be afraid someone exploitive would adopt them; they're so recognizable.

The thing with Britney and KFed- media is tricky. Although it's entirely possible KFed is really a better father, I wouldn't be surprised if the media is just pissed at Britney for her treatment of them and is doing things to be vindictive. That or Britney being crazy sells well.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 6, 2007)

im rooting for her, i know she isnt perfect and made some mistakes that she is now paying for.. i do belive she will get her kids back from that jobless s.o.b.


----------

